# Puce Is In the Air. Its time to let him out.



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

Another year went by and the Puce Eagle is still in my possession. I need money like everyone else but not enough to sell it. It feels good to still hold that thing after 6 years. I took it out for some spring time pictures.Again,every picture has a different puce tone to it. I needed a new background for my site it is a nice sunny April day and I have OFF!! []

 It also feels good to have it when you are not digging crap lately [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

sharping the camera skillz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

*


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 26, 2013)

interesting rainbow effect in the last picture.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

I know people are sick of seeing the Mighty Puce Eagle. But tough beans the Eagle lives on.[8D] and on and on


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

and on


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2013)

Is that one of the Lestoil bottles from the Bicentennial with the top cut off?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 26, 2013)

You should rebury it in your yard and dig it up every spring and do a reinactment of how you acted when you first dug it up.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> You should rebury it in your yard and dig it up every spring and do a reinactment of how you acted when you first dug it up.[8D]


 

 LOL when I unwrap it I run around the room and say---------Oh look the cork is still in it OOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA!  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I told you we were in some one else s back fill yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Is that one of the Lestoil bottles from the Bicentennial with the top cut off?


 
 Oh dam you found out E. The world will never believe me again[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [][] Whaaaaaaaaat !! ya didnt go BOOOOM BABY BOOOOM!!


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 26, 2013)

I won't ever get tired of seeing it so post it whenever you want.  That flask is awesome.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can add Boom Baby! to --- Oh look the cork is still in it OOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAA!  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I told you we were in some one else s back fill yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

 and we got ourselves a hit!  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> I won't ever get tired of seeing it so post it whenever you want.  That flask is awesome.


 
 Yeah I figure what good is it if I am the only one LQQking at it. So when I take it out, I take some new pictures,and post um up. Because I wont have it for ever. Pictures will be all I have.

 I am still waiting for someone to dig a whole one up[]


----------



## sandchip (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> ... I need money like everyone else but not enough to sell it...


 
 I know that bad ol' feeling.  That's one badass bottle I'll never tire of seeing.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 26, 2013)

What is that thing worth??


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: deenodean
> 
> What is that thing worth??


 $60-70 on a good day, you want one?[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> What is that thing worth??


 
 lol


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 26, 2013)

You shure got a Purdy bottle.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 27, 2013)

Rick,

 I too never tire when seeing new pictures of that flask even though you let me "fondle" it when I visited last year.  What did that one Norm had last year go for at auction?

 PD


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2013)

2 dollars.. I think I have still have it out in the shed..


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 27, 2013)

Seeing that Puce Eagle over and over again never gets old.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 2 dollars.. I think I have still have it out in the shed..


 
 You got robbed Chuck[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

ITS WORTH : $1,000,000,000[8D]


----------



## cookie (Apr 27, 2013)

Rick- that's one I never get tired of seeing. John


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> Rick- that's one I never get tired of seeing. John


 

 Ahhhh Thanks you guys are so kind. [8D]  

 there were a few people that didn't like to see it--- Haters! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 

 See this shot here,that thick  dark striation down the center is what makes this one different.Light on the sides dark down the middle. The one that Heckler sold was real dark and uniform.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 27, 2013)

We know what this bottle means to you Ricky, ..well, some of us.. at least a few of us.. maybe.. anyway it's a physical incarnation of your 'raison d'etre' ..it justifies all the digging you do in your life, all the digs that didn't give up squat, all the dirt moved just to find someone's snapple.. it's proof that you really never know what will be in a pit..! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We know what this bottle means to you Ricky, ..well, some of us.. at least a few of us.. maybe.. anyway it's a physical incarnation of your 'raison d'etre' ..it justifies all the digging you do in your life, all the digs that didn't give up squat, all the dirt moved just to find someone's snapple.. it's proof that you really never know what will be in a pit..! []


 
 That's pretty dam good Chuck! You should start your own show maybe call ittttt "Dr Chuck"  ? [8D] Ok i'm off to dig some common stuff with the Badger[]


----------



## huntmarv (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Puce Is In the Air. Its time to let him out*

How do I reply to a particular post? When you click reply at the bottom of the page, you are just replying to the last post in general. Sorry, not trying to interrupt your discussion but I couldn't find that topic in help section and it looked like no one has posted in general chat for a while. I know computers. I am just not familiar with this site.
 Thank You


----------



## huntmarv (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Puce Is In the Air. Its time to let him out*

Disregard my question folks. I just found the proper method... THX...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Puce Is In the Air. Its time to let him out*



> ORIGINAL:  huntmarv
> 
> How do I reply to a particular post? When you click reply at the bottom of the page, you are just replying to the last post in general. Sorry, not trying to interrupt your discussion but I couldn't find that topic in help section and it looked like no one has posted in general chat for a while. I know computers. I am just not familiar with this site.
> Thank You


 The top right of the post in question has "reply" and "quote". Quote includes the text, reply doesn't.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Puce Is In the Air. Its time to let him out*

I see I was typing as you were posting. If you could though, please don't change the titles in the future. It tends to confuse things a lot.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We know what this bottle means to you Ricky, ..well, some of us.. at least a few of us.. maybe.. anyway it's a physical incarnation of your 'raison d'etre' ..it justifies all the digging you do in your life, all the digs that didn't give up squat, all the dirt moved just to find someone's snapple.. it's proof that you really never know what will be in a pit..! []


 Talk about hitting the nail onna head!! You couldnt of said it better!! the puce Eagle is the epitome of all that for Rick, and I feel that all real collectors have a bottle that means  the same things to them. I know that I do, but it isnt as pretty or as valuable as the puce Eagle...........[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 28, 2013)

> Talk about hitting the nail onna head!! You couldnt of said it better!!


I could done without needing a quick foreign language lesson but, yes, well said. [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> We know what this bottle means to you Ricky, ..well, some of us.. at least a few of us.. maybe.. anyway it's a physical incarnation of your 'raison d'etre' ..it justifies all the digging you do in your life, all the digs that didn't give up squat, all the dirt moved just to find someone's snapple.. it's proof that you really never know what will be in a pit..! []


 
 This should be the "preamble" for all diggers [8D]  I know it made me feel better today cuz we couldn't dig a "keeper" to save our souls. []


----------

